# Anybody own an RV?



## clapiana (Jun 23, 2011)

I love my old class-a 24' coachman.   Parking it at a camp ground 20 feet from the Atlantic ocean in MA can't be beat.   

I just installed a King control Jack HDTV antenna on it today which works great.  I really do  love working on it.   Last week I  also installed a new A/C unit on it which got damaged on a low bridge over in the amish area in PA last year.  I must say boy it was scary hitting that low bridge... it all took place in a flash.... yikes.... we were so blessed that God was watching over us that day.

If you are in PA look up "Sight and Sound" we visit them each year in that they put on amazing Christian plays based on stories from the Bible.  Spectacular stuff and a great time with the family

I was thinking the other day if I pulled an enclosed trailer with my RV  like those you put a Harley in i could have a shop in there while i do some RVing this summer


----------



## WIDirt (Jun 23, 2011)

*My RV...*

I have a Aero Cub 23TT hybrid trailer. It is NOT a popup, but it does have tents that fold out on either side in the rear, and out to the front. It also has a slideout, full kitchen (at least as full as RVs go), and a full bathroom. It is 1/2 ton towable, so I didn't need to upgrade my P/U just yet.

Just came home from 9 days in South Dakota, and leaving in about 3 hours for another weekend at one of Colorado's great state parks.

All told, this year, we have 52 days camping scheduled, with 16 already done. Once our son decides he doesn't want to camp with us, we'll upgrade to 5'er, and I'll get a 1 ton dually diesel.

I am truly, a Happy Camper!:biggrin:

CdirtO


----------



## Rick P (Jun 23, 2011)

This is as close to an RV as I get............my friend Jerry loves his! We are planning on using it for the October caribou hunt. He wont tent it on the slope and I have to admit -20 will be a lot more pleasant with a place to warm up a bit. Thing is I satyed warmer in my tent than he did in his RV last week.......hmmmmmm.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 23, 2011)

I pull an Artic Fox 25 foot trailer with a slide out.  I'm too old for the tent stuff anymore.  I love the trailering and when it's parked at home me and my dog take our daily nap in it.  I say, "time for a nap" and he heads for the trailer.


----------



## ctubbs (Jun 23, 2011)

I pull a 35' 5er with a 2500 Dodge Cummins. I am a Good Sam member and a  local chapter member.  We have about 25 member units in the chapter,  motorhomes, 5ers and tagalongs with both duallys and single wheel tow  vehicles.  The advantage of the extra wheel is way over rated.  Loading  and balance is is much more important.  When driving bobtail, the extra  wheel can even cause safety concerns.  Buy your tow vehicle to match the  load you will be hauling.  They are now making single wheel 1 ton  trucks.  Much easier to drive and park.  This has been my experience.  I  have not been RV for real long, only since around '75.  As always YMMV
Charles


----------



## Florida Marine (Jun 23, 2011)

We have a 24' Fleetwood Prowler, have not camped much since moving up to VA.  I didn't winterize it, relied on a small heater winter before last and had the hot water tank split.  Busted a few of the valves...lesson learned!

Just seem to be busy here and working on other stuff most weekends.

Its a mess right now from all the dang tulip trees, they drip this nasty sap that turns a black color.

Grew up camping and hope to pass it on to my kids.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a 30' Northshore and will be heading out real soon for a week in the N.Ga. mountains. I never went camping in a camper till a few years ago. My wife grew up camping in a Coachman and won't even think about a tent. We have a 10 year old daughter and she usually brings a friend. I LOVE it. I pull it with a 2500 HD Duramax. It does quite well with the 8000+ pounds.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Russell Eaton said:


> I have a 30' Northshore and will be heading out real soon for a week in the N.Ga. mountains. I never went camping in a camper till a few years ago. My wife grew up camping in a Coachman and won't even think about a tent. We have a 10 year old daughter and she usually brings a friend. I LOVE it. I pull it with a 2500 HD Duramax. It does quite well with the 8000+ pounds.


 
Would it interest you to know that a certain penmaker has a 50A (i think anyway), water hookup and septic system about 62 feet from a lake?:biggrin:
A deal could be made....The camp site is free, I want burls to back that big rig down the driveway.


----------



## srf1114 (Jun 23, 2011)

clapiana said:


> I was thinking the other day if I pulled an enclosed trailer with my RV  like those you put a Harley in i could have a shop in there while i do some RVing this summer



you really got it bad if you need to have a mobile Shop with you on vacation. I wonder if I could pull that past the Misses. " ...but dear, you never know when we might need to turn a pen while visiting the Grand Canyon."


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 24, 2011)

Below is our baby, a 2006 Mobile Suites fifth wheel rolling on 17" H rated tires. It's pulled with a 2006 Chevy dually crew cab with the 360 HP Duramax diesel, LOTS of towing power and with the help of the hydraulic disc breaks on the trailer, LOTS of stopping power as well! 

This shot was taken last summer up in Oregon on Hwy 101, the most scenic drive in America! Can't wait to head up into Idaho and Alberta again this summer.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 24, 2011)

srf1114 said:


> clapiana said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking the other day if I pulled an enclosed trailer with my RV like those you put a Harley in i could have a shop in there while i do some RVing this summer
> ...


 
I don't know what you plan as far as a "shop" but in 2008 we took off for 3 months and I was really into turning pens so I decided I would take my lathe and some supplies and do some pen turning during some of our longer stays.  BIG MISTAKE.....I Didn't turn it on one time the whole trip....... what a waste of space it took up!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> Below is our baby, a 2006 Mobile Suites fifth wheel rolling on 17" H rated tires. It's pulled with a 2006 Chevy dually crew cab with the 360 HP Duramax diesel, LOTS of towing power and with the help of the hydraulic disc breaks on the trailer, LOTS of stopping power as well!
> 
> This shot was taken last summer up in Oregon on Hwy 101, the most scenic drive in America! Can't wait to head up into Idaho and Alberta again this summer.



Sweet! The only thing I don't see (camera angle, I suspect) is a "tracking" satellite antenna with Internet capability.

Don't see many mobil suites, down South, but they look like top of the line!


----------



## clapiana (Jun 24, 2011)

Haha just a pen now and then in the mobile shop and of course some casting....it's crazy I cast more then turn it seems and a power vent on the roof would do great . I have not figured out though how to bring along my beehive 

I see those mobile suites all time we have NASCAR up here in nh and they show up with those rigs I swear a few are now as long as 18 wheelers!  I would not want to manage that in the wind on a hiway though

Those hybrid units seem pretty cool you get the sleeping room without having to deal with an extra 15'  I saw a unit last year with a 2nd story sleeping area that popped up which you climb into funny rig

"Have only been doing it since 75" haha that is a little while. I just started about 5 years back when I got a taste of an RV going out to sturgis my dad brother and I pulled our roadkings which was an amazing trip I got an RV that same winter and have not looked back before that I was use to "camping" in the army with a poncho and some string and some trees not as comfy as an RV  I love the electricity and running water and heat and shower and fridge and tv and xbox and and


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 24, 2011)

When you are my age, you love having a toilet right right in you rig.:smile-big:


----------



## HSTurning (Jun 24, 2011)

Dont have a a pickup so a trailer is out.  The wife and I have been looking for the right one for us for about 18 months.  We have been to many of the shows and dealers in a 50 mile radius from are home. It gives us something to do on weekends.  I think we now know what we want it is just making sure that camping is right for us.  
We like the Forest River Georgetown 320 or maybe the 350.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 24, 2011)

Too bad you already fixed the AC unit, I have one sitting here that is in great shape and is ice cold. I may stick it in the window of my shop somehow.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 24, 2011)

HSTurning said:


> Dont have a a pickup so a trailer is out. The wife and I have been looking for the right one for us for about 18 months. We have been to many of the shows and dealers in a 50 mile radius from are home. It gives us something to do on weekends. I think we now know what we want it is just making sure that camping is right for us.
> We like the Forest River Georgetown 320 or maybe the 350.


 Your Pilot can tow a small to medium trailer without a problem.


----------



## fireangels (Jun 24, 2011)

After 9 years in the RV repair buisness there is no way I personally would own one I learned too much about them and from them. My brother is a Technician and works on them daily. For you guys that do love them I offer some advice. Keep your roofs protected well and make sure to go over the seams on the roof as this is the biggest killer of all. In my exerience as well to the upgraders (I am not pushing a brand) yhe best proforming trucks are the Dodges and the best brake control for stopping rgat beast of a trailer is the prodigy. If you haven't found them already here is a very veery good place to get parts www.pplmotorhomes.com they have certified techs that answer the phones for parts orders and are very cheap


----------



## HSTurning (Jun 24, 2011)

wolftat said:


> Your Pilot can tow a small to medium trailer without a problem.


Yes it can but with 2 adults 1 kid and 1 dog the small ones get full fast.  With the one(s) we want we can tow the small car with us instead of towing the house


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 24, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> ..........
> Sweet! The only thing I don't see (camera angle, I suspect) is a "tracking" satellite antenna with Internet capability.
> 
> Don't see many mobil suites, down South, but they look like top of the line!


 
Yeah it's the angle, you can barely see the rear A/C unit.  The front A/C and the satellite dish are farther up front.

A few interesting comments so far.  I used to belong to a huge online RV forum for many years and it is absolutely comical to see how some of the so called experts spout off about which brand is best, how gas is better than diesel or vice versa, how a 3/4 ton truck is just as good if not better than a 1 ton for towing, how you should ignore published ratings and just go with the "feel" of the rig, don't buy these tires or buy this brake controller, inflate tires to a certain percent of the published ratings and on and on.

After many years of RV'ing and several trailers, motorhomes and fivers I finally learned the REAL truth....... it's whatever floats your boat and puts a smile on your face at the end of the day that matters!  I think it would be cool to pull into a campground and see someone with a lathe setup under their awning!


----------



## clapiana (Jun 24, 2011)

Ditto on pplmotorhomes I get everything from them from rubber caulking to my new a/c unit

Ppl has very good service and excellent pricing and shipping they let me return an item that was 6 months old it was never used in that I didn't need it these guys are top notch in my eyes


----------



## TomW (Jun 24, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> Below is our baby, a 2006 Mobile Suites fifth wheel rolling on 17" H rated tires. It's pulled with a 2006 Chevy dually crew cab with the 360 HP Duramax diesel, LOTS of towing power and with the help of the hydraulic disc breaks on the trailer, LOTS of stopping power as well!
> 
> This shot was taken last summer up in Oregon on Hwy 101, the most scenic drive in America! Can't wait to head up into Idaho and Alberta again this summer.



Hey George, is that GrandMa on the back on the ladder?


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 24, 2011)

TomW said:


> Texatdurango said:
> 
> 
> > Below is our baby, a 2006 Mobile Suites fifth wheel rolling on 17" H rated tires. It's pulled with a 2006 Chevy dually crew cab with the 360 HP Duramax diesel, LOTS of towing power and with the help of the hydraulic disc breaks on the trailer, LOTS of stopping power as well!
> ...


 
Nah......... that's another one of those GREAT ideas we had which was seldom taken off the ladder! "Hey, let's get a couple mountain bikes and ride them all over the place so we can explore the areas we visit!"... yeah right, 100 degrees with 50% humidity.... put my butt in a truck with an air conditioner!


----------



## Mapster (Jun 24, 2011)

How are all of us penturners so alike? We all make interesting pens and cruise the country in rv's! It is the only way to go. 30' Laredo that we pull with our avalanche. Good times going all over the place


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 24, 2011)

Mapster said:


> How are all of us penturners so alike? We all make interesting pens and cruise the country in rv's! It is the only way to go. 30' Laredo that we pull with our avalanche. Good times going all over the place


Maybe we should plan an IAP rally somewhere this summer or fall!  

God know I've been to every other kind of rally over the years.  I could see it now...... instead of sitting around the clubhouse playing cards or mexican train there are three mini lathes going with folks turning pens, one table off in the corner with a pressure pot and a few guys making blanks while a few of us are outside grilling some great steaks and making home made ice cream (I'm sorta known for my cherry/peach pecan ice cream with a splash of amaretto).


----------



## clapiana (Jun 24, 2011)

Name the place and I am there!!!!!

Man that would be a blast an IAP rally with wood being spun and resin being poured in all directions

Let's DO it


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jun 25, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Russell Eaton said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 30' Northshore and will be heading out real soon for a week in the N.Ga. mountains. I never went camping in a camper till a few years ago. My wife grew up camping in a Coachman and won't even think about a tent. We have a 10 year old daughter and she usually brings a friend. I LOVE it. I pull it with a 2500 HD Duramax. It does quite well with the 8000+ pounds.
> ...


Andy I would have to pass. Just remember I know what you had to do to pour your concrete. I would be glad my truck was 4x4 when it would come to pulling back up that hill from****.


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 25, 2011)

Haven't had an RV for about 5 years now, but thinking about another one. Had a 33' Titan in the 70s, then a 19' LeSharo after the kids grew up and it was just the two of us. Then we had a 26' Nomad that we parked in Flagstaff all summer and commuted up and back every weekend all summer...4 days in the trailer, 3 in the house!


----------



## KenBrasier (Jun 26, 2011)

We have a 38 foot Georgie Boy CruiseAir Cat pusher with 2 slides. We lived in it full time while I was still working (getting paid) as I traveled a lot.  Now we use it for trips to visit family, kids and grandkids.  My wife would like to be a Snow Bird and go south for the winters, but our Ozark Winters are pretty mild, but we'll see.


----------



## WIDirt (Jun 28, 2011)

MMMMMMMMMMM! Homemade Ice Cream.  :eat::eat::eat::eat:, then a visit to the :doctor: with a tummy ache!  I have 50, or more, different recipes and flavors I can make. 

Homemade Root Beer is right up there on the list, too! 

Add S'mores and Shutups!

If you want a quick tasty treat, butter up a 8" tortilla, coat with cinnamon and sugar to taste, and cook on a griddle over an open fire or coals til the butter melts, about 1 1/2 minutes. Roll it up and enjoy! Watch out for the drips, tho! My son wants these over S'mores!

I'd be up for a rally, but SWMBPOP would have to be convinced.

CdirtO


----------



## clapiana (Sep 12, 2011)

anybody get out this summer?

i got over to salisbury state park 3 times it is in ma and on the ocean.  very nice place which is really fun being able to walk to the beach.  didnt get the kayaks out though but will try this fall.

irene hurrican showed up which cut our stay a day early but again it was a good summer in the rv.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Sep 13, 2011)

We have a small 28' 5th wheel - looking to upgrade it for full timeing it - thinking about a toy hauler style - has a garage in the back that would hold a small wood shop and our kayaks..


----------



## jcm71 (Sep 13, 2011)

We upgraded our 1999 Class C to a used 2007 Raptor toy hauler four months ago. Of course I had to upgrade my car to a Ford 350 Dually. On our first long trip we had two separate blowouts on the Raptor. Of course only one spare, so after the second blowout we had to wait about 2 1/2 hours until Good Sam got the repairman out to us. When we got to our destination I swapped out all six tires, and now I carry two spares. Now the dually is in the shop because of an engine warning light, and the service manager says it looks like a blown head gasket.  :frown:  Jeez. Glad I bought the extended warranty.  Wonder how many gremlins are out there.


----------

